# 1/24 Drag Racing in Colorado



## dragr87 (Dec 3, 2009)

We have opend a 1/8 mile drag strip in colorado with a full on hobby shop for slot cars to stop by and check it out 7135 newton st unit 4 westminster co 80030


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Are you sure they are slot cars?They look so perfect just like a 1:1 car.AWESOME paint work and thanks for sharing the photos.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice track and deco. keep us posted.


----------



## dragr87 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks guys had a small turn out today but still some good racing next event is wensday test and tune


----------



## dragr87 (Dec 3, 2009)

Was going to see if anyone would want to run Saturday the 29 start at 11:00 am and race at 1:00 i have a few guys wanting to run but looking to have 10 or so guys to run let me know


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

planning on being there, if Tim gets my car out of his shop!.. LOL :thumbsup:
CJ


----------



## dragr87 (Dec 3, 2009)

hope to see you there we are going to be there Wednesday the 26 (tomorrow ) from 4 pm to 9 pm for test and tune stop by


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome track and cars!!! Craftsmanship is "top-shelf"!! Keep posting.


----------



## dragr87 (Dec 3, 2009)

If you guys are free stop by this Saturday and check it out we have a race and if you guys want bring ur 1/32 cars out to


----------

